# MLB.TV Streaming Free for Father’s Day Weekend



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*MLB.TV Streaming Free for Father’s Day Weekend*
06/17/2010 Written by Mike Hartnett










Good news for Major League Baseball fans has just come out of Sony, so get ready for a free weekend packed full of the great American pastime.
Sony has just announced that PlayStation 3 owner’s will be granted the ability to stream MLB.TV to their consoles this Friday through Sunday, absolutely free for Father’s Day weekend! MLB.TV streams live MLB games and content straight to viewers without the need to bother with any cable or set-top boxes; all you need is your PS3.

So whether you’ve just bought your Dad a new PS3, or are already a PS3 owner yourself, be sure to check it out! All you need to do is enter the PlayStation Store, go into the “Media” category and download the MLB.TV application. Play ball! 

*Source: PSLS*


----------

